# Hobby MPG



## Maddaz (Jan 27, 2008)

Dose any one know what a Hobby 750f dose mpg :?: :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddaz 

Welcome to MHF.

I don't have specific experience of a 750 but I would not expect to get more than the low 20mpg as the 750 is quite a big van.

A member with a 750 should be along soon to give you a more accurate reply.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello Maddaz
We have a Hobby 750ELC (twin axle). 2.8 Fiat common rail engine.
Now covered just over 7,000 miles in first year.
Our fuel consumption is working out at about 24 mpg.
Just had engine re mapped mainly to improve performance but may get slight improvement in fuel consumption.
I have not checked the MPG since re mapping but the engine performs much better. It is very much "smoother" and more responsive through the gearbox. It appears to have more torque at low revs. It must be much improved because my wife as a passenger has noticed qiute a difference.
Based on current performance, only done a couple of short runs since re mapping, I am expecting fuel consumption to be better.
Taking it out again Saturday but unfortunately only to Brownhills.
Mashy


----------

